# افتحو الترب بدل البيوت للعيد



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

_*افتحو الترب بدل البيوت للعيد
دا الشباب فى عمر الزهور بيموت
وام لرضيعها اللى لسا طالع للدنيا تفوت
افتحور الترب بدل البيوت للعيد
لما الكنيسة تبقى مكان للدم وللموت
ولما تفضل يا قبطى للسكوت ملزوم
يبقى نفتح الترب بدل البيوت للعيد
لما يوم عيدى البس اسود على اخويا الشهيد
ولما تمررى وتموتى احساس فرحتى بالعيد
ولما يوم فرحى ااقول الاه بوجع ومرارة
يبقى نفتح الترب بدل البيوت للعيد
يارب يا يسوع اسمع صرخة من قلبى الموجوع
مدايدك ومسح الدموع يا بابا يسوع
ورينا  مجدك وحبك اللى بقى من القلوب منزوع*_
_*يارب ادينا اكتاف قويه علشان للصليب تشيل *_
_*ومتخليناش كد هفيا ولا للشيطان عبيد*_​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

ارحمناااااااااا بقي يارب

كلنا مجروحين بسبب اللي حصل  ربنا ينيح نفوسهم ويصبر اهاليهم


----------



## maarttina (2 يناير 2011)

حرام عليك كلماتك قاسيه اوي بجد حرام عليك انا ماسكه نفسي باعافيه


----------



## ponponayah (2 يناير 2011)

صعب اوى ياجون
كلمات حزينة جداا
بس اكيد فى قلوبنا حزن اكتر من كدا بكتير
تعزيتنا بس انهم فى السما​


----------



## mero_engel (2 يناير 2011)

مش عارفه اقول ايه
ربنا يرحمنا برحمته


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

احنا هنفتح ترب .. لكن المسيح هيفتح الملكوت ..

احنا لم نخسر شيئا الا فراق .
ولكن كسبنا نفوس راحت لنهاية الطريق الصعب .. ( الفردوس )
عقبالنا


----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2011)

ياه يا جون  كلنا مجروحين 

قلوبنا بتبكى  على كل صندوق دخل الكنيسه 

لكن عزاؤنا انهم شهداء فى حضن يسوع

ربنا يرحمهم ويعزى اسرهم
​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ارحمناااااااااا بقي يارب
> 
> كلنا مجروحين بسبب اللي حصل ربنا ينيح نفوسهم ويصبر اهاليهم


 امين  يا روزى  ربنا موجود


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

maarttina قال:


> حرام عليك كلماتك قاسيه اوي بجد حرام عليك انا ماسكه نفسي باعافيه


 اسف لو كانت كلماتى ضيقتيك بس جوايا حزن كبيررررررررر
اسف مرة تانيه ليكى 
وربنا يفرح قلبيك


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

ponponayah قال:


> صعب اوى ياجون​
> كلمات حزينة جداا
> بس اكيد فى قلوبنا حزن اكتر من كدا بكتير
> 
> تعزيتنا بس انهم فى السما​


 جوانا  حزن محدش هيقدره 
ربنا يفرح قلوب الجميع وصلاوتهم لينا


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2011)

كلام صعب
لكن بيعبر 
شكرا
*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم*​


----------



## قرصان (2 يناير 2011)

البقاء لله وحده خالص التعازى وان شاء الله تكون اخر الاحزان


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 يناير 2011)

بالرغم من ان الكل بيقول كلمات حزينة وقاسية قوي انا بقول ان الحزن في قلوبنا اكتر بكتير
والقساوة علينا كتير


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> مش عارفه اقول ايه
> ربنا يرحمنا برحمته


 امين ربنا يرحمنا  برجمته


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2011)

*فقدنا اخوة واخوات فى بداية فجر عام جديد ما اعصب هذا الاحساس لنا 
فما بالنا باسرهم واهاليهم
بالحقيقة العين تدمع  لهذا الحادث الارهابى الجبان الذى قام بة كلاب محمد رسول الظلام والارهاب*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> احنا هنفتح ترب .. لكن المسيح هيفتح الملكوت ..
> 
> احنا لم نخسر شيئا الا فراق .
> ولكن كسبنا نفوس راحت لنهاية الطريق الصعب .. ( الفردوس )
> عقبالنا


 كلامك  صح بس دا كان مجرد تعبير عن حزن جوانا  كبير اوى 
ربنا  يفرح قلوب الجميع


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> ياه يا جون كلنا مجروحين ​
> 
> قلوبنا بتبكى على كل صندوق دخل الكنيسه ​
> لكن عزاؤنا انهم شهداء فى حضن يسوع​
> ربنا يرحمهم ويعزى اسرهم​


 مهو رحمهم بس  احنا محتاجين صلاوت كتيررررررررررر
صليلنا يا امى 
صلاوتيك انتى وامهات كتير هى اللى هترفع عننا
صلو للعدرا  علشان تقوله  يخف  ويحنن قلبه علينا
مهى ام زيكم يعنى هتفهمكم  بسرعة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 يناير 2011)

*لما جيت اكتب تعليقى لقيت البابا فى التلفزيون بيقول ربنا موجود

وكانيته بيعلق بدالى ربنا موجود​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (2 يناير 2011)

كلنا حزنا في الاول ولكن لنفكر ولو للحظه
                     اين كانوا هولاء الاخوة عندما كنا نحن فرحانين وناكل ونشرب بقدوم السنه الجديده
                     لقد كانوا في تواصل روحي مع الرب فهنيئا لكم ياشهدائنا الابرار


----------



## afandyalex3 (2 يناير 2011)

اقدم خالص التعازي لجميع اخواننا المسيحيين فمصيبتنا واحدة والارهاب لا يفرق بين مسلم او مسيحي والذين ماتوا 
هم اخواننا وجيراننا واصدقائنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يناير 2011)

*حرام بجد اللي بيحصل ده*
*ولسه اربعة جداد طب لييييييييييييييييييه كده*
*بجد حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## شذي الايمـان (2 يناير 2011)

*الله يرحمهم والله يكون بعونكــــم*

*معلشوا كل سنة لازم تشيلوا هم جديد وبدل ما تفرحوا يجلكم الحزن *

*ربنا معاكم ويصبركم علي انتوا فيـــــة *

*وللاسف مش هقدر اقولكم كل سنة وانتوا طيبين بسبب الظروف الي انتوا فيها بس بإذن الله السنة الجاية والي بعديها والي الابد*
*هتعيشوا في بلدكم مصر مرتاحين *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*



هتعيشوا في بلدكم مصر مرتاحين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*قولي يا رب...*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يناير 2011)

> السنة الجاية والي بعديها والي الابد
> هتعيشوا في بلدكم مصر مرتاحين



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياشيخ ضحكتنى
الى الابد
طب مش اما نعرف نعيش فيها دلوقت نبقى نشوف للابد

روح ربنا ينور عقلك​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> كلام صعب​
> لكن بيعبر
> شكرا
> 
> *ربنا ينيح نفوسهم*​


صدقنى لو فضلنا نكتب لسنين طويله مش هتخرنا من الحزن اللى احنا فيه
صلاوتكم لينا​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بالرغم من ان الكل بيقول كلمات حزينة وقاسية قوي انا بقول ان الحزن في قلوبنا اكتر بكتير
> والقساوة علينا كتير


 كلاميك  صح  اوى  ربنا موجود وقادر يفرح قلوبنا


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *فقدنا اخوة واخوات فى بداية فجر عام جديد ما اعصب هذا الاحساس لنا *
> *فما بالنا باسرهم واهاليهم*
> *بالحقيقة العين تدمع لهذا الحادث الارهابى الجبان الذى قام بة كلاب محمد رسول الظلام والارهاب*


الحقيقة ان اهلهم فرحانين ان بقالهم حمايه وصوت مسموع فى السماء مش معنى اننا  جوانا  حزن كبير اننا زعلانين عليهم لا 
احنا منزعلش على ناس راحة لراحتهم  ولرب المجد احنا بنزعل من الغدر والخيانه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لما جيت اكتب تعليقى لقيت البابا فى التلفزيون بيقول ربنا موجود​*
> 
> 
> _*وكانيته بيعلق بدالى ربنا موجود*_​


 ربنا موجود والتعزيه هتكون على قد التجربه


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*احساس رائع يا جون 
افتحوا الترب وهو يفتح الملكوت السماوي لهم 

اذكرونا امام عرش النعمة يا احباب المسيح ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2011)

jojo_angelic قال:


> كلنا حزنا في الاول ولكن لنفكر ولو للحظه
> اين كانوا هولاء الاخوة عندما كنا نحن فرحانين وناكل ونشرب بقدوم السنه الجديده
> لقد كانوا في تواصل روحي مع الرب فهنيئا لكم ياشهدائنا الابرار


 امين ربنا مع الجميع


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 يناير 2011)

يا يا جونا
كلمات حزينة اوى ومؤثرة 
ربنا يعزينا ويمد ايده


----------



## qwyui (3 يناير 2011)

ابدا كلمات فى الصميم ربنا يبركك الرب موجود وكلة للخير ومسرها تنتهىوربنا يصبرنا ويرحمنا امين


----------



## afandyalex3 (4 يناير 2011)

فقدنا اخوة واخوات فى بداية فجر عام جديد ما اعصب هذا الاحساس لنا
فما بالنا باسرهم واهاليهم
بالحقيقة العين تدمع لهذا الحادث الارهابى الجبان الذى قام بة كلاب محمد رسول الظلام والارهاب



عيب


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2011)

afandyalex3 قال:


> اقدم خالص التعازي لجميع اخواننا المسيحيين فمصيبتنا واحدة والارهاب لا يفرق بين مسلم او مسيحي والذين ماتوا
> هم اخواننا وجيراننا واصدقائنا


شكرت لشعورك  وربنا يعوض


----------

